# May 2009 Acquisitions



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'll kick it off this month: Peal (Sargent) 3-tie PTBs.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Just bought some cheap knock-off Jack Purcell-type canvas shoes to see how well I like them. I can't believe how well they go with chinos, and they grip my bicycle pedals very nicely, too 

I'll post better stuff after I'm finished grading finals!


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I am gonna have to get a pair of these! They're lovely! No purchases for me (other than a six pack of handkerchieves) as of yet, but those shoes are on my list now.



Orgetorix said:


> I'll kick it off this month: Peal (Sargent) 3-tie PTBs.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Cotton Poplin Suit, Pinpoint Seersucker, Dirty Bucks, three new dress shirts, and two new ties. Complete upgrade of my summer wardrobe.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Two pairs for shorts by PRL, one is green gingham and the other is madras patterned. I also just bought a navy sportcoat from BR.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

RebelLaw said:


> Cotton Poplin Suit, Pinpoint Seersucker, Dirty Bucks, three new dress shirts, and two new ties. Complete upgrade of my summer wardrobe.


Which stores did you purchase these items from?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

10 pants from Lands End today. It was like a jackpot.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

J Press sack blazer

BB charcoal grey suit

BB Argyle socks

LE Men's Regular Long Sleeve Tailored Fit Solid Original Oxford Shirt in white


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

nolan50410 said:


> Which stores did you purchase these items from?


Mostly online. Then I got those few items last week at Landry's. As much as I love a brick and morter store, when watching the budget online is great.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AE MacNeils in Chili Grain. Seconds from AE on ebay. Only defect appears to be use of combo heel and "Shell Cordovan" on sole.

I can live with said defect.

Really pleased with AE - used USPS to Canada, which as my countrymen know, is a great service.

Is there a better shoe than a brown longwing?


----------



## radisri (Dec 12, 2003)

RL Polo shirt on sale.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Green3 said:


> AE MacNeils in Chili Grain. Seconds from AE on ebay. Only defect appears to be use of combo heel and "Shell Cordovan" on sole.
> 
> I can live with said defect.
> 
> ...


Wow...great score. I had to pay $100 extra to have a pair of those made up, a few years back!  I know you are going to love em.


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

Getting ready for summer... Bills seersucker shorts.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Allen Edmonds 'Cole' chocolate suede penny loafers from Ebay...very pleased.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

This patch madras shirt from BB, along with some boring dress/work shirts and a few repp ties thanks to the friends and family sale. I was really disappointed by the selection of cotton ("must" iron) shirts at the Oak Brook BB store -- they are virtually non-existent. Oh well...I won't waste my time in a brick and mortar BB store again -- you're much better off ordering online, IMO (much broader selection of the trad staples).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

This sale, I got another Black Fleece shirt (an OC spread-collar this time) and a pair of burgundy argyle socks.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Inherited from our son's godmother's late father (the priest who married mrs hbs and me almost 29 years ago):
Black hard felt bowler hat from Harrod's, 1980s vintage; hatbox included;
Shetland crewneck --mid-blue heather, label reads Pitlochry--made in the Shetland Isles...one small hole, getting repaired.
Black felt coachman's cap (style popularized by Kangol)
Pendleton wool scarf, one of any number of MacDonald tartans--have not attempted to identify
Two pairs of lined pigskin gloves--one black, one tan
Son Patrick inherited an Italian straw boater with navy/red ribbon band, label reads Jos A Bank--apparently from an earlier, more traditional, period...
We would much rather have Father David back with us--than have anything from his well-stocked closets.

Also received Friday:
LLB heavy-duty Handsewn Moccasins, Boatshoe style, canyon brown.
I have had a pair of these since late 2000; they have been my go-to workday/casual shoes--lasted through several resolings, finally gave up the ghost.  
The new pair are super comfy out of the box...I am in the process of staining with Kiwi Cordovan polish and waterproofing with Sno-Seal...I look forward to years of faithful service.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

6 RL Polo tops for the summer and yes they are the least trad like polo tops.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I did some thrifting:

Bass USA Made Weejuns
Southwick 3/8ths lined charcoal suit
RLP glenplaid (black white red) suit
DB Trench

The latter is a bit big on me (I was excited for the find, and didn't pay enough attention to the size) so I'll be posting it on the exchange in the next few days.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

BB Sale:
Argyle and Sutherland slim tie in green; blue OCBD; pink Brooks Cool OCBD; white shirt French Cuffs and point collar; two pair of LE Nantucket Red shorts; and pair of Sperry blue boat sneakers--haven't worn these since grammar school.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

Thrifting madness!!!!

Classic tailored tux from 1968, barathea lapels...

Cricketeer khaki poplin suit (seems pretty new, the pocket stitching still in place)


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> I'll kick it off this month: Peal (Sargent) 3-tie PTBs.


Those are some great looking shoes! If I hadn't emptied my wallet on cordovans last time around, I'd buy a pair of those right now.


----------



## Sousaphil (Mar 8, 2009)

Brooks Brothers sale:
seersucker suit, opting for cuffed pant with medium break. I should have that back by the 15th.
3 slim-fit OCBD (2 blue, 1 pink)


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Green3 said:


> AE MacNeils in Chili Grain.


I think I've found my next pair of shoes.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

stfu said:


> I think I've found my next pair of shoes.


AE really needs to offer them in chili, and pretty much every other shade of brown they have.


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

c/o the Brooks Bros 30% off sale, two extra long repp ties: the BB#1 in Gold/Navy and an Argyle & Sutherland in Green.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Dean of the Library at Winthrop U and a very well dressed parishioner gave my name to a local Tom James salesman. He called me 15 minutes after our appointment time to say he had a customer that wouldn't stop buying things. I didn't intend to buy anything, so I didn't make him feel bad. But I also didn't wait around for him. Instead, swung by the thrift. And can't believe how much better spent my $25 was there than much more for far less with TJ.

From the Charlotte Assistance League Thrift this afternoon:









The two BB ties had $70 tags still on them. $1.50/each.










A pink PRL short sleeve and a couple of belts.










A fun two-pocket short sleeve vintage Joe Bank MITUSA shirt. Wife says it's old man.










Some Nautica chinos. Hard to find plain-fronts at the thrift in my experience. These fit perfectly.

And yesterday at the Charlotte Junior League Wearhouse. I almost bought half a dozen pair of AE's to try to sell online, but didn't think it worth the hassle at present.










Picked these up for $15. Pretty great shape for that price.

If anyone wears a 7.5 (D, I think?), there was a fantastic pair of AEs there I should tell you about.

A good haul, I'd say.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

April was a slow month for my purchases. Hopefully May will be more fun. I did buy a Putter Winbrook polo shirt.

www.putterwinbrook.com

It's a great polo. The fit is similar to Lacoste, but the overall length is much longer. I can actually play golf in this one. The color is the most vibrant I've seen on any knit shirt. I'd put it above my Southern Tide polos.

I also spent over $40 at my favorite local mexican restaurant yesterday, so they gave me a free Cinco de Mayo 2009 at Guadalajara Mexican Grill t-shirt.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> I also spent over $40 at my favorite local mexican restaurant yesterday, so they gave me a free Cinco de Mayo 2009 at Guadalajara Mexican Grill t-shirt.


Will we see it in the thrift exchange? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

stfu said:


> Will we see it in the thrift exchange? :icon_smile_big:


Heck no! I'm hanging it right next to my Brioni suit. I might even wear them together.

(I, in fact, do not own a Brioni suit.)


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

*BB F&F Sale*

From the Westport, CT store..

Pair of Irish Linen trousers
Assorted cotton, silk pocket squares
Several pairs of Argyle socks..

Website..

2 Must iron OCBD's (Blue & Pink)

1 Irish linen button down (Lt blue)


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Picked up a Coach Surcingle Belt from ebay for under $20


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Press End on End Blue/White striped shirt. Good to check in with the folks in the NYC shop yesterday.

https://www.jpressonline.com/shirts_striped_detail.php?ix=3


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

recent acquisitions:

2 black fleece ocbds (blue, white)

also acquired a lease to live in an apartment on madison ave for a year. Couple of blocks from the brooks, alden, paul stuart, and j.press store.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Untilted said:


> recent acquisitions:
> 
> 2 black fleece ocbds (blue, white)
> 
> also acquired a lease to live in an apartment on madison ave for a year. Couple of blocks from the brooks, alden, paul stuart, and j.press store.


congratulations on the apt lease and good luck on the job


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I just picked up a Bookster jacket; Eden Tweed (light-to-medium weight) with two buttons, side vents, three slanted pockets, and aqua lining. I'm rather excited.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brooks 1818 Madison, 2 button navy pinstripe; Pair of AE Strands, brown; Brooks repp tie

All are a college graduation gift from my grandfather. I'm beyond thankful!

Michael


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> All are a college graduation gift from my grandfather. I'm beyond thankful!
> 
> Michael


Congratulations on the gratuation (and the tremendous gifts - they are all wonderful).


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Michael,
Congratulations on your graduation


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> I'll kick it off this month: Peal (Sargent) 3-tie PTBs.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/PealPTBs.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/PealPTBs2.jpg


Great purchase!

I, on the other hand, am the proud owner of a new Delta kitchen faucet. Home ownership can be a downer.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Upon careful review of the financial situation I have concluded that I cannot take advantage of the J. Press sale.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^I went through the same process yesterday, with the same result.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are the USA made weejuns I picked up last weekend...

https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=weejuns.jpg


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Great purchase!
> 
> I, on the other hand, am the proud owner of a new Delta kitchen faucet. Home ownership can be a downer.


Fortunately Mrs. Alan did not purchase Moen or Jado kitchen faucet


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I hope to get many years of use out of them.


Michael


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

mcarthur said:


> Fortunately Mrs. Alan did not purchase Moen or Jado kitchen faucet


It came down to a choice between a Moen and the Delta. She went with the Delta, but it actually cost more than the Moen she liked!


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the gracious nod to Grandfather. Good for you!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

mjo_1 said:


> Brooks 1818 Madison, 2 button navy pinstripe; Pair of AE Strands, brown; Brooks repp tie
> 
> All are a college graduation gift from my grandfather. I'm beyond thankful!
> Michael


Way to go, grandfather!

I barely knew my paternal grandfather, who died when I was little, but apparently the clotheshorse gene skips a generation. He was a Brooks MTM guy all the way.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Stopped by J. Crew today, and picked up a 4 pair of cotton socks for $6. Tough to beat that.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I thrifted a like-new (still had spare buttons in the pocket), Brooks Brothers Brooksease double breasted blazer. It doesn't look like it was worn more than 4-5 times. Very nice, in 46R for my brother, hope it fits him. Not bad for $7.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Upon careful review of the financial situation I have concluded that I cannot take advantage of the J. Press sale.


I'm limiting myself to one madras tie. Nothing else!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I picked up these GEOX Lenny shoes yesterday at a local shoe store. I like the classic styling and proportions (no square toes, no strange detailing) and the materials and construction is excellent (better than the Tods I've seen in Toronto). The design is basically a knock-off of the traditional Tods and they've done it well. The sole is a full length rubber sole, thin but much more substantial than the useless nubs. Of course we shall see how they feel over time, but I think tomorrow I will go pick up another pair as a back-up for when GEOX stops making them.

https://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=geoxlenny1.jpg
https://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=geoxlenny2.jpg

Note that the dark brown suede ("coffee") is the only good Lenny model: the black and brown calf models have different mocc stitching which looks stupid & modern & hip. I've looked around on the internet for a US retailer, but it looks like the brown suede version might be for Canada only(!).

DD


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

AlanC said:


> Great purchase!
> 
> I, on the other hand, am the proud owner of a new Delta kitchen faucet. Home ownership can be a downer.


So I should post pictures of my new water heater, that cost as much as two pair of Alden cordovans?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Orgetorix said:


> I'll kick it off this month: Peal (Sargent) 3-tie PTBs.


A lovely and beautifully finished pair of shoes. Lets hope AS go from strength to strength now.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^If the pictures of clintonf's new Sargents is anything by which to judge, they're doing a while lot more than that.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94160


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Miket61 said:


> So I should post pictures of my new water heater, that cost as much as two pair of Alden cordovans?


We need a thread of things we had to buy that kept us from buying things we wanted to. :biggrin2:


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

Received premium chinos in dark khaki and a chambray Madras shirt from Lands End. It's my second Madras shirt (from LE and overall) and I think I love them!

Also got a pair of oatmeal colored Jack Purcells.. I guess those are rather trad-ly sneakers :icon_smile:


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

perryw said:


> Also got a pair of oatmeal colored Jack Purcells.. I guess those are rather trad-ly sneakers :icon_smile:


I need a pair of oatmeal colored Jack Purcells...seems that the local stores only have black or some bright blue color in size 12 

Hope you like the LE Premium chinos...


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

Finally got this NATO strap in from Singapore (only place I could find the colour combo)








Also thrifted a Southwick sack sport jacket and some Polo khakis today.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Baracuta Jacket from O'Connell's*

Just picked one of these up yesterday at O'Connell's:










Received $50.00 Off the price of the jacket for their 50th Anniversary!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Anselmo 1: Great choice. My favorite windbreaker/light jacket design. I suspect it will soon become a favorite of yours!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

PeterSawatzky said:


> Finally got this NATO strap in from Singapore (only place I could find the colour combo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please forgive my ignorance, but what is a NATO strap?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

anselmo1 said:


> Just picked one of these up yesterday at O'Connell's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a similar jacket at closeout from Marshall's in March. It's navy blue from Izod and only cost me $13. It's not as nice as the Baracuta jackets, but for $13 it's a steal.

When I was in Washington in February, I picked up a patch the Smithsonian Museum was giving out. It was the presidential seal with "I am proud to be an American" around the sides, but from the distance it looks like the crest the president of the United States and other dignitaries and officers of state wear. It looks great on my jacket, and always gets positive comments from fellow patriots.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is a NATO strap?


It's basically a ribbon strap designed for diving watches. This link explains its origin.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

PeterSawatzky said:


> It's basically a ribbon strap designed for diving watches. This link explains its origin.


Thank you, sir. So where does one find a NATO strap and watch that accommodates it?


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

There are a few places online selling NATO straps. Most just sell them in grey or black or grey/black stripes. (Apparently Sean Connery wore a Rolex Submariner on such a strap in a few Bond movies.) I got mine from out of Singapore because they had the colour combo I was looking for and the price was reasonable. The shipping took a while though.

As far as diving watches, as far as I know most fit a 20mm strap. Most are styled after the Rolex Submariner to some degree. They range from fairly cheap like mine up into, well, Rolex territory.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

AE's from E-Bay - $30 or so, so the price was very right:


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

As I posted in another thread, I bought these Alden 663s from Ebay with the intention of (getting them at a lower price) and then sending them for restoration. Not sure what I will do (keep as is, restore, re-thrift).

Great condition though!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh man. I'm ashamed. I fell off the wagon and bought two madras ties from Press. Gorgeous ties but I need to stop this. And of course, I have to take advantage of the $50 off $100 from O'Connells next week. Alas!


----------



## Carrsville (Mar 2, 2009)

3 BB Golden Fleece polo's, 1 pair Sperry Billfish boat shoes, and a pair of Sperry Dirty Bucks.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Just purchased two regimental ties - Black Watch and Royal Engineers - from Benson & Clegg in London - apparently they are the best ties out there.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

https://img42.imageshack.us/my.php?image=swatchtie171490vgn00999.jpg

Just picked up a tie from Lands' End () overstocks for $14.99 complete with free shipping-and-handling from a promotional code that I found in a search on Google. I have been eying it for a while, and figured it wasn't going to get any cheaper.

I also picked up a pair of khaki-colored, pleated dress twills () and khaki-colored, pleated gabardine () slacks. The garbardine slacks will have a 1.75-inch cuff on each leg.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I took advantage of LE's big sale and bought some white linen shorts, madras bucket hat, dark grey polo & an election '08 tie. Didn't really need any of it, but it was all cheap enough so what they heck.

Brian


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The wife and I took our annual trip to Destin, Florida this week. Below is the sartorial damage that took place.










Plain linen shorts - Tommy Bahama
Red and green seersucker shorts - Peter Millar
Light blue and navy seersucker shorts - Peter Millar
AJ's t-shirt - our favorite restaurant in Destin

And that's not all folks!










White long sleeve linen shirt - Brooks Brothers Outlet
Blue plaid long sleeve linen shirt - Brooks Brothers Outlet
Orange plaid "puckered" cotton long sleeve shirt - Madeleine Finn (via Great Scott in Jackson, MS)
Lime green linen long sleeve shirt - Tommy Bahama


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I thrifted a Exc+ Harvard Coop 3/2 navy wool blazer for my middle child (looks like a 42L) for $4.99, a pair of brand new Sperry AOs in Kelly Green for $14.99 and while out at Marshalls, I ran into a pink Vineyard Vines lighthouse tie. Not a bad day.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> The wife and I took our annual trip to Destin, Florida this week. Below is the sartorial damage that took place.


Last year I got a white tennis jacket from the BB Country Club when I was there. I'm trying to save up my money for when I go in July. I just hope the outlets aren't too picked over by then.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Memphis88 said:


> Last year I got a white tennis jacket from the BB Country Club when I was there. I'm trying to save up my money for when I go in July. I just hope the outlets aren't too picked over by then.


I think the outlets have really declined as a whole in the last 2-3 years. All the stores make so much of the clothes specifically for the outlet. There are decent finds though, especially at places like BB where they have a small percentage of stuff from the real stores. My favorite store was the Tommy Bahama in the Grand Boulevard, which is where your BB Country Club store is located. It's definitely not an outlet mall, but the TB stuff was really neat. The Tommy Bahama Cafe was also incredible.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

NOS Florsheim longwings and a couple of trad items


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

After checking H. Stockton and Ralph Lauren for a belt to match my off-white bucks that I wear with my seersucker suit, I realized that a) needlepoint belts are incredibly expensive and b) There are RL belts that look like the kind they used to give you free with certain brands of chinos, but cost $165.

I found the perfect belt, in the exact color and finish, at Banana Republic. It was on sale for $30. And I don't really care if it's high quality - it looks good and I'll probably only wear it a couple times a year.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I got 2 pair of cufflinks from J Press. My first cufflink purchases.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

PeterSawatzky said:


> It's basically a ribbon strap designed for diving watches. This link explains its origin.


A NATO strap was and is not designed for diving. It is a one piece military strap, but it was originally designed as a general service strap and largely issued to British pilots.

There is much debate (with blown-up film capture images) about the strap James Bond was wearing his Turnograph (pre-Sub) on in the films. It was clearly not a NATO strap but a grosgrain strap in a pattern that has been reproduced in NATO straps for sale to collectors wishing to emulate the pattern in a now widely-used band for military collectors. Ironically, it is now arguable that the Bond pattern was not the colours now reproduced. And he was using a non-mil issue simple grosgrain strap that didn't even fit the lugs on his Rolex.

Search the threads on broadarrow.net--or even better invest in their CD-ROM. It contains a wealth of information on military watches and watch hardware. The NATO band was not issued in regimental colors, though some regiments contracted with the military supplier to make up special bands in their colors for private sale within the unit. That supplier has been selling surplus bands on ebay and through select retailers in the US. The popularity of those bands has led to their wider emulation and imitation--ending up full circle, being sold side by side with the inexpensive preppy grosgrain bands it was inspired by and intended to upgrade--at places like J. Press.

For original quality and genuine colors see howard marx at westcoastime.com, the retailer in the us for these bands. Be aware though that many people in the UK and in the Armed Forces consider wearing colors of a unit with which you have not served to be tacky and wrong.


----------

